# Harbor Freight Oscillating Spindle Sander



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Let me start off I like harbor freight but I bought their Oscillating Spindle Sander today and I couldn't even use it once. The rubber spindles wouldn't compress to tighten the sleaves. Then even though I torqued the nut with my hands only the nut wouldn't come off without using a hand screw to turn it. I was wondering if anyone else had a similar experience. 

I had been searching for a used table model spindle sander for a long time and thought I would buy the HF sander to hold me over until I could find a real one. The only negative feedback I've read was it was underpowered.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Steve, I noticed they have apparently changed the design or at least the housing. Is yours the new model?

Mine works OK. I don't use it much but it has worked every time I needed it, even with different size sleeves.

Mine looks like the one pictured.


----------



## mobilepaul (Nov 8, 2012)

Steve Neul said:


> Let me start off I like harbor freight but I bought their Oscillating Spindle Sander today and I couldn't even use it once. The rubber spindles wouldn't compress to tighten the sleaves. Then even though I torqued the nut with my hands only the nut wouldn't come off without using a hand screw to turn it. I was wondering if anyone else had a similar experience.
> 
> I had been searching for a used table model spindle sander for a long time and thought I would buy the HF sander to hold me over until I could find a real one. The only negative feedback I've read was it was underpowered.


You should have purchased the Ryobi until you found the other, not a HF. They look the same but I'll bet they're not!


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Triton at Rockler - $170.
I paid $89 at HF. They look identical except for the paint.


----------



## mobilepaul (Nov 8, 2012)

Heck, if you are going to spend 170, why not just buy the Rigid sander for 30 bucks more, it's an oscillating belt/edge sander and spindle in one, and it works good... not hard to switch from one to the other...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HeTXUcIKbyQ

I have one and I also have the Ryobi oscillating spindle sander. the Ridgid gets more use...


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

MT Stringer said:


> Steve, I noticed they have apparently changed the design or at least the housing. Is yours the new model?
> 
> Mine works OK. I don't use it much but it has worked every time I needed it, even with different size sleeves.
> 
> Mine looks like the one pictured.


The one I bought must be the new model. The top is round instead of oval like yours. 

Like you I probably wouldn't use it much so I thought I would try a cheap one. With a 25% off coupon and discounts it was only 94 bucks. Right now I'm trying to decide whether to exchange the sander or get my money back. I've exchanged tools there before and been happy with the exchange although the rubber on the spindles seem too ridgid to ever work.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Just thinking...it did include a flat washer to put under the nut, right? I tightened the nut with a wrench which compresses the rubber on the spindle until the sandpaper is tight enough not to slip.

Sounds to me like the rubber "just ain't right"!


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

MT Stringer said:


> Just thinking...it did include a flat washer to put under the nut, right? I tightened the nut with a wrench which compresses the rubber on the spindle until the sandpaper is tight enough not to slip.
> 
> Sounds to me like the rubber "just ain't right"!


I tried it with and without the washer and it wouldn't tighten. Fully tight you could slip the paper off with two fingers. The nut on this one was a plastic knob intended to be hand tightened only. Trouble is it was only about 1" in diameter and difficult to get enough torque with your hands. Being brand new I was reluctant to use it any other way than what it was intended so I never tried a wrench on it with the exception of a wood clamp to loosen it. That was the extent of the abuse I did.

The rubber on the spindle was very hard pretty much like the rubber around the HF free tape measures.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I have the same one, possibly*

Mine is the same sander AFAICT from Menards. Mine uses an nut and wrench to tighten/compress the rubber drum. I think possibly you aren't getting enough compression from the knob since mine works great. It is also possible something has changed in production, mine is about 3 years old:
http://www.menards.com/main/tools-h...ders/oscillating-spindle-sander/p-1498057.htm

Check the sleeves for a sloppy fit on a drum. They should just "glide on" rather than wobble around....


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

woodnthings said:


> Mine is the same sander AFAICT from Menards. Mine uses an nut and wrench to tighten/compress the rubber drum. I think possibly you aren't getting enough compression from the knob since mine works great. It is also possible something has changed in production, mine is about 3 years old:
> http://www.menards.com/main/tools-h...ders/oscillating-spindle-sander/p-1498057.htm
> 
> Check the sleeves for a sloppy fit on a drum. They should just "glide on" rather than wobble around....


The sander came with 6 different size sleaves and spindles. The 2" sleave slips farely snug on but won't tighten enough to actually use. I think the 4 smaller ones would work but the 3" won't tighten at all. The sleave will just slip on and not wobble but will just slip off once tightened. 

This is the one I came home with. http://www.harborfreight.com/14-in-oscillating-spindle-sander-69257.html


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*use Red Green's secret weapon....*

Duct Tape? Well, not in this case probably., but electrical tape may work because it has to expand a bit. A few wraps around the spindle should take up the slack. Worth a try? If not tape, then some brown paper taped on to start and let the free end fly.

Could be your spindles are not compressing properly. They all use the same shaft and nut, maybe a double washer stack top and bottom.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Steve, can you remove the knob and replace it with a nut? A 9/16 wrench fits the nut on my spindle.


----------



## Cabosawman (Apr 21, 2014)

*Red washer*

I got one too and I found that out to , so if you do not use the red washer they will not compress enough try that 

Cabo


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I tried the sander with and without the washer and made no difference. I didn't try a nut though. I think the machine is threaded with a left hand thread so it may not be so easy to find a nut locally. 

Another thing I've been thinking of trying is to go to the box store and buy some new sleaves. It may be the ones supplied were made oversized and maybe the machine itself is alright.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Problem solved. 

I went to home depot this morning to get a replacement 3" sleave for the sander and they didn't sell them. This afternoon I returned the sander to HF and got an exchange and the replacement works fine.


----------



## Fins59 (Oct 16, 2011)

Apparently you did have a defective one. I have the same model as you do and mine works fine. Some guys will flame HF for this but it happens at other stores with products.
I bought a Generac pressure washer at Menards. Put gas & oil in it and pulled cord to start it. Some part was rolling around inside recoil. Long story short, had to take it 50 miles to a service center. They found a loose nut that didn't belong in there. 4 trips - cost me $50 bucks in gas + time. (because I put gas & oil in it, Menards wouldn't have anything to do with it)

Bought a Maytag washer from a reputable dealer in town. Made a terrific noise. Service guy found agitator wasn't tightened all the way. And I could list more.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Fins59 said:


> Apparently you did have a defective one. I have the same model as you do and mine works fine. Some guys will flame HF for this but it happens at other stores with products.
> I bought a Generac pressure washer at Menards. Put gas & oil in it and pulled cord to start it. Some part was rolling around inside recoil. Long story short, had to take it 50 miles to a service center. They found a loose nut that didn't belong in there. 4 trips - cost me $50 bucks in gas + time. (because I put gas & oil in it, Menards wouldn't have anything to do with it)
> 
> Bought a Maytag washer from a reputable dealer in town. Made a terrific noise. Service guy found agitator wasn't tightened all the way. And I could list more.


I think probably the sandpaper sleave was oversized and nothing was wrong with the machine itself. Earlier that morning I went to Home Depot to buy another sleave to make sure and they didn't sell a 3" one. Rather than spending more time trying to figure what the problem was I just took the sander back.


----------



## TheLt (Feb 14, 2009)

MT Stringer said:


> Steve, I noticed they have apparently changed the design or at least the housing. Is yours the new model?
> 
> Mine works OK. I don't use it much but it has worked every time I needed it, even with different size sleeves.
> 
> Mine looks like the one pictured.


 I have the same one and have had no problem what-so-ever. I use it all the time and has worked just fine.


----------

